

Stop the Vim Configuration Madness - telemachos
http://usevim.com/2013/02/20/configuration/

======
fbeeper
Indeed, mastering Vim is a result of practice and not of configurations and
plugins. However, most people get sucked into Vim to have this
personalization, and only a few stay to really master Vim. In other words,
almost everybody goes through that step, hence the "configuration madness". I
don't think it is inherently bad, it is part of Vim's wizardry.

